# [SOLVED] Toshiba TL868



## catherine1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

Setup tv and all was working. Software said it needed upgrading so did that. Tv now says "The software upgrade was unsuccessful. Please remove any media cards. Your tv will reboot". All that is attached is sky, ps3 and wii.
Any advice appreciated


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba TL868*

Media cards would be SD cards, USB thumb drives, etc., that can often be used to boot or load firmware/software. If there aren't any cards installed, let it reboot. If it won't reboot, try removing power for 10 - 15 minutes, then try again. If that doesn't work, have it serviced.

This is one of the drawbacks of upgrading software/firmware for any device. While it works fine most of the time, when it doesn't work, the device is typically bricked (ie: doesn't work).


----------



## catherine1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba TL868*

Thanks for the advice. Have tried all that but tv still does same thing. Will phone Toshiba today.


----------



## catherine1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba TL868*

TV being collected and replacement delivered on Tuesday!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba TL868*

Wow, pretty quick. Nice fix.


----------

